# Crazy, Stupid, Love Review



## Steve (Aug 5, 2011)

My wife wanted to go to the movies last night, and it was her turn to choose.  Knowing that I was in for a romantic comedy one way or the other, I opted to go on the offensive and actually volunteer to see Crazy, Stupid, Love.  I love movies of all kinds, but romantic comedies for me tend to be trite and formulaic.  Contrived women who are just a little too cute, a little too sassy, a little too witty and quirky who meet guys who are the perfect combination of vulnerable and macho... with great abs.

Well, there's some of that in this one, too.  But in the genre of Rom Com, this movie sets a very high bar.  It's laugh out loud funny without being gross.  It's sweet and romantic without being cutesy or naive.  Overall, I'd call it the perfect romantic comedy.  Heartwarming and funny with some really touching moments and characters you really like.

If all romantic comedies were like this one, it would be easy to score points with my frau.  

One thing that distinguishes this movie from the typical rom-com is that it was carried by and centers around the guys.  Ryan G and Steve Carrell, and surprisingly, a touching performance by a young man named Jonah Bobo as the 13 year old son of Steve Carrell's character, Cal.  

If you're looking for a sweet movie to see, check this one out.


----------



## billc (Aug 5, 2011)

Good review.


----------

